# Bafle con HP 6 kHz junto a LP 1,6kHz en un 2 vías ¿¿??



## deTodoUnpoKo (Feb 18, 2011)

Hola a todos, y gracias por vuestros aportes. 

Diré primero que no soy técnico electrónico ni de audio, pero soy muy curioso y me gusta meterle mano a todo. Llevo 10 días leyendo páginas y más páginas de vuestro foro,  y algo debéis hacer bien, por que he aprendido una barbaridad.

Bueno; al grano:

Tengo (me los regalaron) dos Bafles autoamplificados Omnitronic KB-208A de 80 W RMS que cuentan, a mi entender, con un filtro pasivo extrañísimo para un sistema de 2 vías:
Efectivamente y tal como digo en el título, según mis cálculos el filtro pasivo viene diseñado para un paso alto a *6 kHz* y un paso bajo a *1.6 kHz*.

En concreto, el primero está compuesto por una resistencia de 5W4Ohms en paralelo con un pequeño fusible (imagino que para proteger el tweeter), todo ello en serie con un condensador de 3,3 uF, por lo que suponiéndole 4 Ohms al tweeter, como dice en las características el fabricante, Fc=1/(2xPix8x0,0000033)=6.029 Hz (por que la impedancia en serie se suma, ¿no?)

El segundo por su parte es un paso bajo de 2º orden, creo que de tipo Linkwitz-Riley con una bobina de 1 mH en serie y un condensador de 10 uF en paralelo con el woofer de 4 Ohms, por lo que Fc=1/(2xPixraiz cuadrada de (0,001x0,00001))=1.592 Hz

¿¿¿Me estoy equivocando en algo??? ¿o es que se equivocaron los diseñadores? Por que no concibo que se haga esto queriendo. Aún en el caso de que el tweeter fuera de 8 Ohms en lugar de 4, el paso alto sería a 4.000 Hz.

Necesito saber si me equivoco, para meterle mano e intentar modificar los altavoces y/o el filtro. Ya es más un reto personal tras decenas de horas de estudio, que una cuestión auditiva o económica.

Bueno, pues si alguien ha llegado leyendo hasta aquí, espero que termine la faena y me aclare si estoy metiendo la pata hasta el cuello, o es que realmente el diseño es así queriendo.

Un saludo y gracias de nuevo, me respondáis o no.


----------

